# [AMD64] Scheda di rete motherboard

## kaio

Sto per comprare un pc com amd64. Guardando le specifiche delle varie schede madri (nforce3 - nforce4) ho notato che la scheda di rete è una Marvel (???!!??). Quest'ultima è supportata dal kernel di Linux?

Grazie mille

----------

## lavish

Si'! TI consiglio chipset via cmq

----------

## kaio

Come mai? Sto per comprare un nforce4 ....

P.S. Avevo letto che il plugin flash di macromedia non funziona con firefox a 64bit. E' vero?

----------

## lavish

 *kaio wrote:*   

> Come mai? Sto per comprare un nforce4 ....
> 
> P.S. Avevo letto che il plugin flash di macromedia non funziona con firefox a 64bit. E' vero?

 

Leggiti un po' di discussioni nella sezione gentoo-amd64 nel forum. Ci osno un sacco di topic del tipo "Quale MB comprare" "Che chipset funzia meglio" "Che ram prendere..." and so on

RIguardo al flashplayer... finche' macromedia non ne rilascera' una versione a 64bit siamo costretti ad usare mozilla-firefox-bin a 32bit

----------

## kaio

Altri programmi noti che non funzionano ancora a 64bit?

----------

## lavish

Ci sono dei problemucci con java, la jdk della sun per amd64 semplicemente non funziona ( oppure io e la sun concepiamo il termine 'funzionare' in 2 modi diversi  :Razz:  ) e la scelta migliore e' quella di utilizzare la blackdown che fa il suo lavoro abbastanza bene (io ho riscontrato dei problemi con bluej pero' )

Altro problema sono i codec per win32 che non possono essere letti da mplayer a 64bit

In ogni caso altri problemi rilevanti non ce ne sono... se proprio non puoi fare a meno dei codecs ti puoi creare un ambiente a 32bit dove chrootarti

Ah dimenticavo... la ATI non ha prodotto drivers per linux a 64bit mentre la nvidia li ha prodotti da subito e vanno alla grande.. quindi vedi un po' che fare ...  :Razz: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

per la mobo dipende un po' da quale socket vuoi utilizzare per il processore.... io ti consiglio la Gygabite GA-K8NS Ultra a socket 939 (io ho preso socket 754 senza starci troppo a pensare ed è stata una bella incul*** perchè a quanto ho capito il socket 754 sarà quello meno longevo).... per quanto riguarda l'nforce4..... se hai i soldi da spenderci sopra mi pare un buon investimento  :Wink: 

p.s. AMD 64 rulez

----------

## lavish

No assolutamente Gygabite... o ASUS o MSI

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

@lavish perchè questo astio? io mi ci trovo alla grande  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> @lavish perchè questo astio? io mi ci trovo alla grande 

 

Semplicemente frequento da un bel po' la sezione amd64 del forum e il canale irc su freenode e ho visto un sacco di persone con problemi con gygabite.

Inoltre ho visto risultati allucinanti per quanto riguarda la compatibilita' delle ram su gygabite.

----------

## kaio

I driver di nvidia sono a 64bit, oppure quelli di xorg vanno già bene?

----------

## lavish

 *kaio wrote:*   

> I driver di nvidia sono a 64bit, oppure quelli di xorg vanno già bene?

 

sono a 64bit

----------

## stuart

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Semplicemente frequento da un bel po' la sezione amd64 del forum e il canale irc su freenode e ho visto un sacco di persone con problemi con gygabite.
> 
> Inoltre ho visto risultati allucinanti per quanto riguarda la compatibilita' delle ram su gygabite.

 

sulla mia gigabyte k8ns pro funziona tutto, devo provare solo seril ata e raid   :Shocked: 

comunque anche molte asus su socket 754 hanno dei bei problemi con le ram

le k8ns hanno problemi (risolti in molti casi cn le ultime versioni di bios) in caso di due banchi di ram a doppia faccia; le ram funzionano ma gli abbassa la frequenza

inoltre su internet in qualsivoglia test fra nforce 3 e via la differenza di prestazioni è sempre elevata a favore di nforce

che poi i test li fanno sotto win sono cavoli loro

----------

## lavish

http://www.tomshw.it/motherboard.php?guide=20040602&page=memory_modules-23

a voi  :Wink: 

----------

## stuart

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le k8ns hanno problemi (risolti in molti casi cn le ultime versioni di bios) in caso di due banchi di ram a doppia faccia; le ram funzionano ma gli abbassa la frequenza 

 

in sintesi è quello che dice l'articolo, peccato che è del 3 giugno ed il bios allora era l'F4

ora c'è l'F8 che sembra aver risolto molti problemi di compatibilità come già detto

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre su internet in qualsivoglia test fra nforce 3 e via la differenza di prestazioni è sempre elevata a favore di nforce
> 
> 

 

per restare sul sito che hai linkato tu:

http://www.tomshw.it/motherboard.php?guide=20040420

qui dimostra che via ancora una volta le prende su da nvidia 

le via sono ottime, erano il max fino a quando non è arrivata nvidia

----------

## lavish

Io non sono + aggiornatissimo sull'HW ora.. ma vedo che sul forum di gentoo amd64 si continua a preferire via, non lo dico perche' vengo pagato da quest'ultima ma perche' e' quello che si respira nell'aria.. poi magari respiro aria sbagliata   :Cool: 

<EDIT> 

dal sito:

Dal punto di vista delle prestazioni, NVIDIA è riuscita a recuperare lo svantaggio che aveva accumulato nei confronti degli avversari.

Devono però essere presi in considerazione due fattori: l'nForce3 150 rimane sempre in coda alla classifica a causa del lento bus hyperTransport. Il sistema di VIA soffre invece di una velocità inferiore di 9 MHz rispetto agli altri tre sistemi.

Al giorno d'oggi, i produttori di motherboard tendono a overcloccare i loro prodotti di 0,5 o 1.0 MHz, il che si traduce in un clock del processore leggermente più veloce, rendendo i confronti analizzati in questo articolo un po' imprecisi.

Considerando ciò, l'nForce 250 GB è risultato il vincitore di questa comparativa, seguito a poca distanza dal SiS 755 e dal VIA K8T800. Tuttavia, la vittoria del chip NVIDIA è poco attribuibile alle sue performance - domina solo in 18 dei 30 benchmark. Il valore aggiunto deriva maggiormente dal network Gigabit e dal Firewall hardware. 

==> quindi non e' che "gliele dia..."

Ciao!

----------

## stuart

comunque per linux in generale le schede madri intel, via e nvidia non danno problemi (a 32 bit)

le sys qualcuno diceva che ne davano, qualcuno ne era entusiasta

per i 64 bit essendo nuova l'architettura tutto si riduce a .....fortuna, un bios aggiornato può fixare molti bug

ripeto io con il mio nforce3 mi trovo bene, venendo da procio intel e scheda madre intel avevo paura di problemi di stabilità ed invece non ho neanche sentito la differenza

l'importante è usare i 64 bit, sotto linux il mio procio col cool'n'quiet tranne quando compila ha sempre la ventola del processore ferma    :Shocked: 

con grande goduria per le orecchie............

----------

## stuart

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  domina solo in 18 dei 30 benchmark 
> 
> ==> quindi non e' che "gliele dia..."
> ...

 

se vai a vedere benchmark per benchmark il chipset nforce3 250 è superiore al chipset via in 25 su 30   :Shocked: 

a me sembra una netta dimostrazione di superiorità

nel riassunto ti dice 18 su 30 perchè in molti vince il sys   :Wink: 

p.s. sul portatile ho una via

ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *stuart wrote:*   

>  sotto linux il mio procio col cool'n'quiet tranne quando compila ha sempre la ventola del processore ferma   
> 
> con grande goduria per le orecchie............

 

hmhmhm allora mi son perso qualcosa... ho anche io una nForce3 250 con Athlon64.... ma la ventola della cpu non si ferma manco a bastonate...c'è qualche modulo da compilare nel kernel o qualche setting nel bios? O_o

----------

## stuart

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmhmhm allora mi son perso qualcosa... ho anche io una nForce3 250 con Athlon64.... ma la ventola della cpu non si ferma manco a bastonate...c'è qualche modulo da compilare nel kernel o qualche setting nel bios? O_o

 

nel bios devi abilitare lo smart fan (su gigabyte k8ns pro)

nel kernel ti vorrei postare il mio .config per dirti cosa ho abilitato ma purtroppo te lo posso fare solo domani sera, il pc è nella stanza del bambino, il bambino dorme e stò postando con il portatile

ovviamente per avere la ventola del procio (pure overcloccato a 2100 mhz) praticamente sempre ferma ho una ventola silenziosa che gira sempre nel case

notare che su windows mi funziona il cool'n'quiet (abbassa la frequenza) ma non ho ancora trovato il modo di dirgli di fermare la ventola vista la temperatura bassissima (+ o - 30 gradi con il cool'n'quiet attivato), su linux c'è voluto un attimo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

sarà qualcosa riguardante il cpu freq scaling nel menu dell'acpi?

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> sarà qualcosa riguardante il cpu freq scaling nel menu dell'acpi?

 

 *Il mio file di conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   x x                            [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                               x x  
> 
>   x x                            < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                              x x  
> ...

 

----------

## stuart

sì

inoltre devi usare un demone che ti varia la frequenza

io uso powernowd

comunque avevo seguito una guida trovata sul forum amd64:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=221361&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=quiet

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ok, grazie 1000  :Very Happy:  come sistema di raffreddamento al momento uso il Generale Inverno... ovvero avendo la finestra per far uscire il fumo (di sigaretta dehee) e considerato che rimane aperta tutto il gg lascio il case aperto  :Wink:  temperatura che non supera MAI i 35°  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

 *stuart wrote:*   

> sì
> 
> inoltre devi usare un demone che ti varia la frequenza
> 
> io uso powernowd

 

Se guardi bene il mio config noterai che io uso ondemand...  :Wink: 

non uso demoni quindi.. i demoni mi spaventano!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> temperatura che non supera MAI i 35° 

 

26 gradi la cpu ora   :Cool: 

----------

## stuart

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se guardi bene il mio config noterai che io uso ondemand... 
> 
> non uso demoni quindi.. i demoni mi spaventano!!!  

 

pensavo fosse chiaro che il sì era riferito a turin mormegil, non al tuo .config   :Rolling Eyes: 

se noti abbiamo postato insieme......

comunque

dalla guida per il cool'n'quiet:

```

Q: How to use Cool and Quiet/Cool'n'Quiet/powernow 

A: kernel config: 

Power management options ---> 

[*] Power Management support 

CPU Frequency scaling ---> 

[*] CPU Frequency scaling 

<*> CPU frequency table helpers 

<*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow! 

You should also enable different governors here. I use "userspace" to change speed with "echo <speed in mHerz> > sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed" (like "echo 800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed" for 800mHz )and read speed with "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq". U can also use /proc/sys/cpu/0/speed interface for that untill it gets deprecated. U can also use a special daemon (like cpudyn or powernowd or cpufreq) to manage speed automatically. 

```

questo il mio .config:

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

----------

## lavish

 *stuart wrote:*   

> dalla guida per il cool'n'quiet:
> 
> ```
> 
> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set
> ...

 

Ora che ONDEMAND e' utilizzabile, non vedo motivi per non usarlo onestamente... e in questo caso gli altri governors non e' necessario includerli nel kernel

----------

## lavish

 *stuart wrote:*   

> pensavo fosse chiaro che il sì era riferito a turin mormegil, non al tuo .config  
> 
> se noti abbiamo postato insieme......
> 
> 

 

Non l'ho capita molto questa affermazione... io ho solo scritto come faccio lo scaling di frequenza sulla mia box, usando un metodo diverso dal tuo

----------

## stuart

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho solo scritto come faccio lo scaling di frequenza sulla mia box, usando un metodo diverso dal tuo

 

se è così allora tutto ok

----------

